# Weather Bomb!!! ~~~



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It will hit Southern Ontario in Tuesday Evening >.<

DAMN! and I have to goto Newmarket for errand tonight too!!! Boooooo!!! ~~~~

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26094487

and I have to drive thru two forests !!! >.<;;;


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No weather bomb allowed! I have to finish bricking up this chimney here first!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohhh wow!! Drive safe Bigfishy!

Umm... Lay safe 50.. LOL ~_^


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

oh boy thats crazy. 


mind you, theweathernetwork doesnt have any warnings issued.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> oh boy thats crazy.
> 
> mind you, theweathernetwork doesnt have any warnings issued.


the major newspapers do

http://thestar.blogs.com/weather360/2010/10/massive-chicago-storm-to-hit-toronto.html

the same storm destroyed a building in chicago.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dayummmmmmmmm


wish i bought a UPS in case the power goes out!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's coming!

Warden / Denison.. The sky is darken... 4:01pm


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

the little earth quake we had caused alot of water splashing out of my tanks lol

and thinking back, I left the windows open to air out the place  haha
not gonna be a prety day


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

woo hoo rainy days! They look awesome from our balcony.

Good thing the reef tank has the battery back up


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You can watch it coming in on radar:
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WKR


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's started! 5:09 pm.. light drizzle ...

I hope I can see a Tornado tonight!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

5:41 black and rain + windy gusts are startin in Etobicoke


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Once again, the media makes a little rain and wind a major news story. It's fall and to be expected this time of year


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

This "bomb" was a dud!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> This "bomb" was a dud!


a very big dud.. 120km/h in Hwy 404 ... no problem at all


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

slightly windy throughout the night, nothing major


----------



## jaguargrin (Oct 26, 2010)

I was so worried about the storm I convinced my BF not to go out! 

...The storm ended up being nothing but rain.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> a very big dud.. 120km/h in Hwy 404 ... no problem at all


Are you saying you drove on the 404 @ 120kph with those high winds? It must have been howling then.

I had the tarps all snap the UV brittled up nylon string and flapping around. I had to re-tie everything down outside to keep things from flapping around this afternoon when I came back for lunch.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Are you saying you drove on the 404 @ 120kph with those high winds? It must have been howling then.
> 
> I had the tarps all snap the UV brittled up nylon string and flapping around. I had to re-tie everything down outside to keep things from flapping around this afternoon when I came back for lunch.


120kph is nothing, I was the slowest in the highway, everyone flew by me...

It gets a little crazy after bloomington exit


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't notice anything and I'm on my bike.


----------

